# Turning 11 and sudden changes????



## brodybond (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello all! A month ago I would have sworn my Brody, Male, 95lbs, who will be 11 on St. Paddy's day, had at least another 3 years. We take fewer walks over the last few months because of the weather and deep snow, but even last week when we walked (just under a mile) in the snow he had pep and energy.
Over the last week he has seemed sulky, moans a lot while he sleeps and seems to have very shaky back legs, more like tremors when he is laying down. Reminds me of someone with Parkinsons. 
I have not put him on regular meds, he gets glucosamine daily and into the fall we were walking 2 miles, easily.
Any thoughts, suggestions. I have not had him to the vet yet, just feel like he suddenly took a turn downward and I am trying to convince myself that it is all related to our decreased activity.
Thanks for your advice! 
Christine


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

He is a gorgeous boy! I think you need to take him to the vet.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

yes...I agree. take him to the vet


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Your boy is so handsome! When my Bridge girl got older, there were times when she seemed quite lethargic - until I mentioned a ride in the car. I would take her for a long ride and often we would go to the dog park when it wasn't crowded. She really never cared to play with the other dogs but she sniffed every inch of the place and would then hang out with the owners and get petted while everyone else was playing.

When I brought her home after an outing like this, she seemed re-energized and more alert. The vet agreed that older dogs need regular mental stimulation to keep their minds active. Maybe this would help with your boy - take him someplace new and different to see how he feels afterwards.

Maybe some simple new tricks to learn would give him that mental boost.

But as for the shaky legs, I would also advise you to go to your vet. If he is in pain from old hips or arthritis, this could easily sap his energy.

Good luck.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brodyboy*

Your Brody is just gorgeous. As they get older, we have to be careful.
I would take him to the vet for a checkup.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I agree, he needs to be checked by a vet.
Let us know what they say


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes, go to the vet. When our guys get to this age we must be very careful and proactive with their health. What you describe could indicate a number of potentially serious health conditions. I don't want to scare you, but the reality is they do develop these conditions as they age. If you catch something early or get a treatment protocol going early you can help your 11 year old feel better and enjoy a better quality of life. 

Let us know what your vet thinks is going on.


----------



## brodybond (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you all, I will get him to vet this week. 
After I wrote this we went for a short walk, he ran all the way home!
I will keep you posted.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Good luck at the vets, as dog mum to an almost 15 year old I totally understand what you are going through. It's tough and sad to see the changes as they get older. I agree with Brianne that mental stimulation is also important and often gives a boost of energy and enthusiasm. Keeping everything crossed for you and will look out for your update. Love the photo, he's gorgeous!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

At the Vet, ask for a complete geriatric work up and you might want to add an ultrasound or at least chest and abdominal x-rays if an ultrasound is not available or too expensive. Good luck!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Any news or updates? My golden Finn started to wax and wane about 11. He is on an upswing now with bright happy eyes and able to hike ( bc gabapentin and rimadyl worked on his sore back), but there was a time I thought I might lose him that month and I was so scared and sad. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## brodybond (Aug 22, 2009)

I thought I would post an update on Brody.
I did take him to the vet....many times since the original post. With the first visit he was put on arthritis medicine and it seemed to make an incredible difference. His full bloodwork was done a few weeks later and his liver showed a little change but overall everything was just fine.
He has continued to decline and has a TERRIBLE separation anxiety, nervous and just continues to be lethargic. He was first on Alprazolam for the anxiety, however, as he continued to get worse, he was put on Prozac. I cannot tell you how I HATE giving my boy meds, I don't take much myself and I just question this decision to have him so lethargic so noises and separation don't impact as much. He was becoming very destructive in my absence.
3 weeks after the first blood work, I took him back because of the severe anxiety and he had gone from 95 lbs to 87, so, we did another complete blood work and those also came back fine.
My old boy is not eating regularly and even is drinking less water. I am trying to be really observant on the water as it is hot here in Maryland. 
His back legs go out on him here and there and I was visiting my daughter at the beach where he has always LOVED to swim, he got his toes wet then would not go near the water. I took him swimming with his life jacket Memorial Day weekend and he got panicky and I had to hold him up till I got him back to the swim platform. It broke my heart to see him so afraid. I have used a life jacket for him whenever we are in deep water for his safety and security. I won't ever take him out like that again, thats for sure.
I ready the post about the dog getting excited to "go for a ride." My guy has always jumped at "Going bye-bye," loved being in the car! Now he looks at me with a look I interpret, "Do we really have to go?" Makes me so sad.
Going for walks is just not an option, he just can't make it far.
I did find an amazing day care in the Baltimore area but they said he still has a really hard time there and he is in the front in the "Geriatric" section with the 24 hour coverage of humans and the other older dogs.
My vet said he could have something going on that is just not showing up on the bloodwork. Has anyone ever experienced this? Last blood work was 2 weeks ago.
Any thoughts are so welcome, this is an really hard time. To make it worse, my brother helped his 11+ lab over Rainbow bridge last week. 
I guess my question also is, do they ever just go on their own? I just can't make that decision, but it is also killing me to see the sadness in his face and the complete lack of enthusiasm for anything. He just wants to go somewhere dark and sleep.
Thank you all for your support!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about the things going on with your boy. 
Yes, sometimes they do pass on their own but they may be suffering and in a lot of pain before they do. 

It's the hardest thing I have ever had to do to decide to let one of my go. It's unbearable to think of them not being with me, but at the same time, it's more unbearable seeing them in pain or suffering. 

Your boy will let you know when it's his time, setting them free of their pain and suffering is the ultimate gift of love we can do for them although it completely breaks our heart. 

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your sweet boy.


----------



## brodybond (Aug 22, 2009)

*How do you know?*

I just don't know what he is telling me. Fact is that I KNOW he does not like doing most of the things he loved. He does grunt and groan more than ever, but, he hangs in there and as long as he is with me, he is good, well, he sleeps, but he is breathing and he is here.
Yesterday, my great nieces were visiting my sisters where I was. He has always LOVED ALL the kids being around. The older girl, 8, was sitting next to me on the ipad. Brody was laying on the floor. The two younger ones 6 & 3 came in, calm and quiet, not jumping or noisy at all. Brody jumped up and ran to me with a look I just never saw, or understood. My sister came down, looked at him and said, "What happened?" As she could see, the girls were quiet and calm. I told her that the three in the same room startled him. She took the two younger ones away and he laid down. THAT broke my heart. He has always lived for kids.
How do you really know if he is suffering, or, if he is just old and tired and wants to sleep and be left alone?
I visited with my 92 year old father today and when we were ready to leave my father looked at Brody and said, "OK old man, lets see who can stand faster!" Brody would not get up until my dad was up. He just wanted to stay where he was.
I've had to make this decision and didi it solo twice. I just cannot find it in me to make this decision now. I cancelled all my plans this weekend to just have a quiet weekend with the ole guy. I just want him to be relaxed and happy. 
Sorry for rambling on. My heart is breaking and I am just not sure I will ever be able to make this decision. 
I am fortunate that I work from home most of the time so I can be with him, but, I also know I am giving up my personal life, which is fine, just to let him sleep his days away. Is that all that wrong?
This is my guy, just one year ago.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

It sounds like he may be suffering from some senility. I can imagine that this is very hard for you to see - your boy's personality changing, suddenly he is not the dog you know. What is the ideal way to come to the end if you could choose? Surely not coming home to a healthy dog dead on the floor to hemangio - to me this is the worst. Is it having the vet make the decision during surgery - nothing to be done, the only humane thing to do? The decision made for you. Or is it knowing that the end is coming and that you can choose it so that your best friend does not suffer unnecessarily and that you can make those last days something really special and you can sleep at night knowing you did the right thing. I wish you peace with your decision whatever it may be.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I thought the same thing. It sounds a bit like dementia in humans (my Mum has it). No one can tell you what to do or when. You will know in yourself when it is time to make that difficult decision. I hope you enjoy the time you have with him now and find the strength and courage when necessary.


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear this. Quick question, from reading your initial post to your updates it seems like the anxiety started after the medication for arthritis? If this is the case maybe it is the wrong combination for him? Just a thought. 

If there is availability to specialist in your area you could go see an internal medicine doctor and they might be able to better look over the situation and help guide you in decision making. Sending prayers your way. I hope the answers you need unfold before you and you find peace in this journey


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

You might find this helpful when making quality of life decisions. Sometimes its hard to separate emotions from logic in these situations.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

LUCKYme said:


> You might find this helpful when making quality of life decisions. Sometimes its hard to separate emotions from logic in these situations.


That is an excellent document. Maybe it should be a sticky?


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

Harleysmum said:


> That is an excellent document. Maybe it should be a sticky?


When I saw it the other day on Clinicians Brief I thought it would be very helpful when trying to make quality of life decisions. So many people question their ability to make these decisions which I understand and this helps to take some of the emotion away allowing logic to guide choices.


----------



## brodybond (Aug 22, 2009)

*Thank you all.*

Thank you for your support and the reading info. I go over and over on the 'quality of life' issue. His score is definitely showing quality of life has diminished considerably. Then I ask myself, "Christine, you are 56, you don't have the same energy level, you are not quite as active as you have been, you have less patience for people and sometimes just want to get away from the world." That's when I say, okay, my old guy, just needs to sleep more.
Yesterday was different and although he is not in apparent pain, I know he is weak.
He barked for me to come out with him and he laid in the grass with his eyes closed and i just sat there scratching his belly and massaged him. I got up to get a blanket to sit on and he did not move. I came back and there he laid, eyes closed with labored breathing and I really thought he was going to take his last breath. Finally the mosquitos were biting so I got him up and he came in, laid on his bed and that is where he remained until early morning when I heard him get in the stall shower, his favorite place to sleep, and that is where he remains now. He will not lift his head and just wants to sleep.
So, I am going to see how the day goes and if I see no change, I will call the vet tomorrow. I know it is time, I just pray that he passes on his own time and not me making the decision.
So here is a question. Initially, as I had done with my other 2 dogs, I was going to have him cremated. Then my nephew lives on a huge farm that has been in his wife's family for generations and I am sure will stay in the family as he has 3 sons. I decided that I would have the vet come to the farm and bury him there.
Today, I question that decision.
Any thoughts on burial vs. cremation?
Thank you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am sorry you are having to make these decisions, I've been through it too many times and it's so hard .

I have always cremated my guys, we have moved several times in the past and I always wanted my guys to be with me. 

I think having Brody buried on the farm sounds like a wonderful idea, but it's really your decision as to which you think is best and you would be happiest with. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your beautiful Brody.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I am so very sorry you are going through this. I'm in tears for poor Brody. My two goldens who are no longer with me, went through much of what Brody is going through. They were fine and spunky when they turned 11 and then one day they turned a corner and were not fine. I had to make the decision for both of them and it was heartbreaking. I had both of them buried, Jake because in 1992 there wasn't a place to have him cremated and Leo because I found out after he was buried that I could have taken him for cremation (80 miles away)which I would definitely have done so he could stay with me. I hope whichever you decide will bring you peace. My thoughts are with you at this very difficult time.


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

I would go to the vet have an extensive blood panel and urinalysis done. Also do not rule out spleen issues. I have learned the hard way that back leg signs and sporadic lameness can be spleen.
I just lost our Riley 1 month short of 11 to an unknown cause, the vet never found it, they kept saying arthritis but then we got X-rays and he has and I qoute the joints of a puppy. He mysteriously got lethargic twice, 2 trips to emergency found nothing but they never did a full blood panel. I would also test for Lyme and leporitis but I expect that our dog had a bleeding spleen issue or Lyme that caused kidney failure. In the end we left town for 2 days to help a relative, he was acting great when we left no signs then a little slow first 24 hrs we were gone but again bounced back then found dead in his sleep by our dog walker in the morning who said he was spunky and fine the night before and she has watched him every day for 4 yrs. He had a slight leg tremor some time and started to drag his back feet a little odd on walks but loved going on them and could still walk 4 miles but his back claws got rounded from the dragging. Insist on test don't let the vet tell you that it is arthritis that is a go to excuse from vets that don't know what is wrong.


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

I just noticed that I responded after only reading page 1 not noticing the updates on page 2 or 3. My heart breaks for Brody. If he is still with you I'd question the arthritis meds, my vet told us it was arthritis, she was wrong and I think it is a go to when they don't know. I would get the spleen ultrasound if you can afford it and think that he still has some fight left.
I am so sorry that this is happening to you. The same happened to me bright strong alert dog just went down hill quick at 10 yrs 10 months and vet kept telling me he was fine:-(
I had him cremated 2 wks ago RIP Riley. We believe that he did die in his sleep that is the only good part.


----------

